# Busted Window



## sugahoneyplum (Aug 7, 2012)

My husband (Im seperated from) busted my bedroom window when I blew him off one morning after he spent all night arguing via text cause he tried making me jealous with another chic. He was mean, insulting and treated me as though he didn't want me anymore etc etc. Then the next morning calls to say hes leaving moving out of state etc etc and I blew him off. He psycho dialed and then after a bit of silence my window was busted. Then started psycho dialing again. He denies it says what sense did it make when he dont want me and has another gf. I know he did it but why? He doesn't want me so why do it?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

sugahoneyplum said:


> My husband (Im seperated from) busted my bedroom window when I blew him off one morning after he spent all night arguing via text cause he tried making me jealous with another chic. He was mean, insulting and treated me as though he didn't want me anymore etc etc. Then the next morning calls to say hes leaving moving out of state etc etc and I blew him off. He psycho dialed and then after a bit of silence my window was busted. Then started psycho dialing again. He denies it says what sense did it make when he dont want me and has another gf. I know he did it but why? He doesn't want me so why do it?


Anger because you were ignoring him? Don't rise to his insults. Don't argue. If you feel you are in danger, contact the police.


----------



## sugahoneyplum (Aug 7, 2012)

I called the police, I cant prove he did it and honestly didn't see him but the timing of calls I know it was him. He keeps denying it and says "what sense doess it make for me to break your window, your the one that wants me I dont want you, Ive been seeing somebody else" and that in it self makes the situation even crazier...


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

sugahoneyplum said:


> I called the police, I cant prove he did it and honestly didn't see him but the timing of calls I know it was him. He keeps denying it and says "what sense doess it make for me to break your window, your the one that wants me I dont want you, Ive been seeing somebody else" and that in it self makes the situation even crazier...


At least the police are aware os the situation should (God forbid) you need to call them again.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

if he was in the area, on his cell phone calling you, the police could ping his phone to locate where he was at the time...


----------

